# How Do We Look?



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

you guys look great! make it look really easy


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks! I had a little girl take these, hence why some of them are a little off xD We still have a long way to go.

lol there was THIS jump where she refused and came to a dead stop but I made her get over it xD


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

You look fantastic! Balanced, secure lower leg, good release, I'm jealous!


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

you look very very balanced  great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I need to remember to do an automatic release xD I've done hunters all my life so I forget sometimes.. Unless someone reminds me, I usually stick to the crest release xD


----------



## Lost without horses (Dec 29, 2011)

Blue Ribbon!!! Watch out everybody we got a winner here!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree very nice....not so much in your 3rd picture, but all the others in your first post look great. You make is look very easy and natural, you position is very nice and well formed, congrats


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

somebody please correct me if I'm just seeing things, but I honestly think you could lower your leathers a hole or two and that might help keep your leg a tad more forward. Your leg does appear secure, however I would love to see it come forward and right now I think your stirrups are just too short to do that. Otherwise you do look great! lovely horse!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

beverleyy said:


> somebody please correct me if I'm just seeing things, but I honestly think you could lower your leathers a hole or two and that might help keep your leg a tad more forward. Your leg does appear secure, however I would love to see it come forward and right now I think your stirrups are just too short to do that. Otherwise you do look great! lovely horse!


I get told that a lot lol and I agree with you! For some reason, I always feel better riding with shorter stirrups and without a trainer to correct me, I just put them where I feel comfortable. I completely forgot about that detail, and it's good that someone reminded me, so that next ride I remember to let them out a bit


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot tell you details because I am not a jumper, but for an impression, I would say you and your horse look really "natural". I mean, at ease, not stressed, enjoying your work, balanced and in tune with each other. That is a pretty high compliment, if you ask me.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much, that means a lot  I think we work so well together because I've had her since she was started and we know how each other acts.. Sounds weird lol I don't ride as well on other horses.

This is me on a friend's horse:









The stirrups were at her length, and I can see the difference clearly in this one from the others where the stirrups were shorter. I really need to remember to ride with them at this length! And lol I wasn't planning on riding so I was wearing my converses xD


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think your stirrups are at a find length for 3' fences. Your leg is under your seat, heal is down and you don't appear to be gripping with your knee... that's the important part. On some of the lower fences it could be dropped a hole or two (like it is in the last pic) but I think it would leave you insecure over the bigger fences, especially since it looks like your horse likes a longer distance. As long as your not popped up over the shoulders, I see no issue in your length at the 2'9" or 3' height. 

What I would work on is getting your horse to jump in stride or at least closer to the fence. As you go up, the widths will get bigger and you'll struggle to make it over the back of the element. But really that's nit picking. You look good, confident and in balance.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking pretty good, you're straight edge as far as I can tell. A heck of a lot better than some of the girls at the ranch I used to ride at. Keep it up!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with MudPaint, your stirrups look good! And you don't want you leg to be forward at all, especially not jumping.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The basic premise I've always used is to take your irons at their regular length, where they hit your ankle bone when your feet are out of the irons and relaxed, and then shorten by one hole for jumping. I seem to remember an idea of shortening one hole per foot height of fence but I doubt highly that works..otherwise those Grand Prix riders jumping those monstrous fences would look like jockeys.  As you get higher in height, shortening by two holes might give you better balance but at that point, how secure YOU feel when jumping is the idea. If you feel secure and can get out of your horse's way, no need to shorten.

I agree with others...GREAT position with only the occasional opps of the leg sliding slightly back but hey, no two fences are going to look alike. It always amazed me in some of these pictures I see of Grand Prix riders and their position over fences...absolutely boggles my mind how they stay on.

Take a look at the pic on this homepage: Home Page

and the attached pic.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I get told that a lot lol and I agree with you! For some reason, I always feel better riding with shorter stirrups and without a trainer to correct me, I just put them where I feel comfortable. I completely forgot about that detail, and it's good that someone reminded me, so that next ride I remember to let them out a bit


ohhh me too. I jack my stirrups way up! I've had multiple people tell me to lower them anywhere from 2-5 holes, believe me I have tried multiple times but I honestly just feel as if I have zero control with longer stirrups. I am so used to ponies though:lol:


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I agree with MudPaint, your stirrups look good! And you don't want you leg to be forward at all, especially not jumping.


I only meant forward as in not behind the girth, but on the girth. she looks awesome otherwise, and I do understand shorter stirrups for jumping (mine go way up! even on the flat lol). 

sorry I am trying to find a photo of what I mean but my laptop won't let me post it? I'll try again later.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a pic from today:









My stirrups are a smidge too _long_ here! lol and my sister is not gifted at holding a camera still, hence the blurriness... But how does she look? She's been INCREDIBLY lazy these past few days lol (i think it was the consistent days of hard work before that) so she didn't have much momentum before the jump.. Even so, I think her form wasn't too affected. Do you guys see anything that I don't? Feel free to be nit-picky, I won't get my feelings hurt.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hah the first thing I thought was... she's reaching a bit for her irons and supporting her upper body on her hands. I think this pic says everything about where your stirrup length needs to be. Still nothing really to nit -pick.


----------

